# Webcam Wwt Reserve Caerlaverock, Dumfries & Galloway



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

The WWT have an excellent web cam running showing an occupied Osprey nest during the day then at 17.00hrs it changes over to a Badger sett. Its been excellent all last week, Badgers seem to show around 22.00hrs.

As I write there is a Fox present and feeding, enjoy.

http://www.wwt.org.uk/visit-us/webcams/caerlaverock-badgers/


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*Web Cam*

Thanks for the link Stewartj
there is an interesting one here
http://www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles


----------

